# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wellenreiten mit Windsurfboard

## GOGO

Kann man eigentlich auf einem Windsurfbrett (ohne Schlaufen und Mastfu;-) ) wellenreiten?
Habs mal mit einem 284 Board in DK probiert, hat aber nicht geklappt. Nun frag ich mich, ob's nur an mir liegt, oder ob es  aufgrund der Brettform nicht funktionieren kann.
Das Ganze ist natrlich nur als Ersatz gedacht, halt wenn Flaute aber Wellen sind.
Ein richtiges Surfboard lohnt sich fr mich einfach nicht, da ich viel zu selten dazu Gelegenheit htte.

Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen

GOGO

----------


## Gast

ist theoretisch und auch praktisch mglich,aber wenn Du richtiges Wellenreitfeeling haben willst dann lass es lieber und kauf Dir irgendwann mal ein gebrauchtes Board oder leih Dir eins!!Duch den anderen Trimm des Board und die andere Kantentebeschaffenheit macht das nicht Richtig spass

----------


## Gast

du kannst auch auf ner luftmatratze wellenreiten. oder besser auf ner fertigtr, die ist steifer. wenn du ein windsurfbrett hast, ist das sogar noch ein bisschen leichter in die kurve zu bekommen als die tr.
nu mal im ernst. kommt natrlich darauf an, was du mit wellenreiten meinst. bis zu nem takeoff kann man mit nem windsurfer sicher kommen, wellen zu bekommen ist ziemlich einfach damit. und geradeausfahren geht sicher auch. vielleicht sogar ein bischen auf der schulter lngs. aber du kriegst die kanten nicht wirklich ins wasser und bei grsseren wellen hast du damit sowieso verloren.
du solltest darauf achten, dass die leech lang genug ist. wenn du mal bisschen rumprobiert hast, kaufst du sicher nen wellenreiter (vorsicht - knnte sein, dass du dann nie wieder zum windsurfen in urlaub fhrst. stndig regen und kalter wind ist auf dauer ganz schn tzend, deine freundin findet da nen tag am strand mit sonne und windstill sicher schner...)

----------


## abinswasser

Wellenreiten mit Windsurfbrett scheint ja zu gehen, siehe mittig unter Ostsee, wahrsch ein Aufsteiger-Windsurfboard:


http://www.educatium.de/wellenreiten...fotos-2010.htm

----------


## Spreja

Moin,
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur berichten, dass das kein Spa macht. Ich hatte das mit einem 102 Liter waveboard ausprobiert und das Problem ist, dass der Bug des Boards extrem schnell eintaucht, sobald man sich richtig auf das Board legt. Ich hatte mich dann sehr weit auf das Heck gelegt, so dass das Gesicht auf Hhe der Mastschiene liegt. Dann ging das einigermaen. Aufstehen klappt dann auch. 
Wenigstens die hintere fuschlaufe wrde ich dran lassen, da du sonst keine leach am Board befestigen kannst. Ohne leach ist das sehr nervig.
Mein Fazit war, dass es  ganz witzig ist, wenn der Wind nachlsst und noch paar Wellen da sind, aber man fhrt eher das weiwasser, da sonst der schnell Bug eintaucht und das ist eigentlich das grte Problem.

Ich habe dann mal bei ebay geguckt und fr 80€ ein ganz einfachen Wellenreiter ersteigert. Damit ist es dann halt schon extrem viel spaiger. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

----------


## seegraser

Naja, 105 Liter sind auch etwas wenig bei dem Shape. Da wren mind 150 Liter und langgestreckt besser. Bei den Oldies ist das Volumen oft besser verteilt.

----------


## ergo

die antwort ist ja! ( die anderen Antworten hier sind ja etwas negativ...) 

ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht - mit ein paar einschrnkungen. 

folgendes setup funktioniert gut fr mich: 75 liter waveboard, fordere schlaufen ab, leash an die hintere schlaufe.

in hvide sande , in der knstlichen surflagune ... kein Problem. Ein gutes Waveboard "klebt" richtig gut an der Welle und mit einer kleinen Finne kann man auch ein paar haken schlagen. Angleiten kein Problem, mit genug scoop am Brett, spitzelt es auch nicht ein.

einziger nachteil, bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten verschneidet das Brett schneller als ein Wellenreiter - sonst... Spass genug. Fr zwischendurch ist das schon ok.

----------


## abinswasser

wie, negativ ? Voll positiv, ich habe auch schon einmal ein Hifly wide ... gesehen, dass bei Verlust mehrfach alleine auf der Welle ritt, also richtig in der Welle !

----------


## core_man_2000

Aloha,
hab ich auch mal probiert, in Marokko. Das grte Problem war der Standlack: nach krzester Zeit war alles an mir aufgescheuert, brennt hllisch im Salzwasser. Bei einem Revier mit Anzugspflicht wird wahrscheinlich ruckzuck der Anzug kaputt sein. 
Jedenfalls hab ich da kapiert, warum die Wellenreiter gewachst werden statt mit Standlack versehen  :Smile:

----------


## abinswasser

Du musst mit den echten Oldies fahren, die sind auch schn lang und glatt, oder mit den modernen langgestreckten mit Softdeck, 

geht auch bei Kleinstwellen !

----------


## dreamsurfer70

Danke fr die Informationen. Werde das probieren! ;-)

----------


## seegraser

hier, Kona One mit viel Liter und recht lang:

----------

